# 1901 Articles for Pierce Chainless "fanatics": "Full Nickeled Pierce"



## Gary Mc (Nov 24, 2012)

Doing some digging into 1901 Pierce bicycles and came across some interesting articles on Pierce and their "1901 Pan American Cushion Chainless" and "1901 Pan American Special Cushion Chainless" (a full nickel framed version).  This includes a cool photo of their exhibit at the 1901 Pan American Exposition in Buffalo, NY.  The Pan-American Exposition was a World's Fair held in Buffalo, New York, from May 1 through November 2, 1901. The exposition is most remembered or you could really say became infamous because U.S. President William McKinley was assassinated by an anarchist, Leon Czolgosz, at the Temple of Music on September 6, 1901. President McKinley died 8 days later as a result of the gunshot wound to the abdomen. 

1901 Pierce Pan American Special full-nickel Cushion Chainless with a Pierce-New Departure Coaster Brake from the Pedaling History Bicycle Museum in Buffalo, NY of which all items are being auctioned by Copake in coming months.






January 4, 1901 "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" on the full nickel 1901 Pierce Pan American Special.





The 1901 Pan American Exposition at Night





Pierce display and article from the July 18, 1901 edition of "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" on the Pierce Display at the 1901 Pan American Exposition









November 1900 articles from "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" on the 1901 Pierce Pan American models:













1901 Pierce brochure from 2005 Copake auction


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 24, 2012)

Blue Nelson has an all nickel Pierce chain drive model

that was a displayed at the Pierce corporate headquarters.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 24, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Blue Nelson has an all nickel Pierce chain drive model
> 
> that was a display model in the Pierce corporate headquarters.




Cool!!!!!!!! Would be neat to see some pics of it.....


----------



## serg (Mar 6, 2016)

My new find - 1902 Pierce brochure from Russia, Saint Petersburg. The official distributor of these bicycles across all Russia.


----------



## olderthandirt (Mar 9, 2016)

SHINEY ! ride


----------

